# What size Black diamond blasting sand?



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

I want to try out the Black diamond blasting sand, but wondering what size to get, looks like the local place has a few sizes to pick from.


Thanks


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Medium


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Do you know what that means in regards in numbers? Is that the 20/40, when I stopped today, that what I think they had.

Thanks


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

20/40 is what you want, the 30/60 is very fine, almost powdery - it's more similar to the carib-sea tahitian moon black sand, which is really too fine. 

I've used both (I got the 30/60 on accident once, not realizing my tractor supply sells both sizes), and I prefer the medium.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

20/40 is it.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

Perfect, just picked up the 20/40 today. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

It's ironic that we in L.A. can't get such a simple, inexpensive product.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Have you asked contractors who do sand blasting what they use, and where they get it? Any source you can find for any sand blasting products might know where to find Black Diamond.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

By the way, if you ever find larger than medium I suspect it would work better still, I just have not been able to find it down here.

Kman - look for any horsey areas, or agriculture, you may have to get over into the valley a bit. There are tractor supply stores in the S.Cal area (try their store locator), and here those companies normally carry it, and could almost certainly order it in for you. It may take an hour's drive +/- to get to them, of course (but heck -- it's LA, it might take an hour to drive to the nearest 7-11).


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Linwood said:


> By the way, if you ever find larger than medium I suspect it would work better still, I just have not been able to find it down here.
> 
> Kman - look for any horsey areas, or agriculture, you may have to get over into the valley a bit. There are tractor supply stores in the S.Cal area (try their store locator), and here those companies normally carry it, and could almost certainly order it in for you. It may take an hour's drive +/- to get to them, of course (but heck -- it's LA, it might take an hour to drive to the nearest 7-11).


There's a tractor supply place (grainge's?) about an hour and a half away, true enough... but it's not really worth it to spend $20 in gas for a $10 bag of sand.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

kman said:


> There's a tractor supply place (grainge's?) about an hour and a half away, true enough... but it's not really worth it to spend $20 in gas for a $10 bag of sand.


Understood. I needed 6 bags of 50 pounds each, at $8 +/- per bag, about $50. My second alternative was echo complete at $1 per pound or a bit more. I took a bit of a drive for mine.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Linwood said:


> Understood. I needed 6 bags of 50 pounds each, at $8 +/- per bag, about $50. My second alternative was echo complete at $1 per pound or a bit more. I took a bit of a drive for mine.


LOL yup. I have a 17 gal tank and a 2 gal tank, so my needs are more modest.


----------

